# Latest official update



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I updated to the official update and I'm board so I was wondering am I able to still use odin to reroot the phone or no? asking cause I'm not sure if Verizon changed anything to stop it.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

You can still use Odin. Install cwm with Odin then flash su and/or custom rom.

If you're currently rooted you'll want to return to stock prior to taking the ota update.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

no I unrooted and just went back complete stock unrooted cause my battery life was getting worse and worse. but now I just wanted to make sure if I used odin again to re-rom and do cwm again nothing bad out of the morn would happy. thanks for heads up


----------

